# Can you hand carry a guitar in the plane cabin?



## malufet (Apr 4, 2011)

It's gonna be my first time bringing a guitar with me back in asia and I was wondering if they allow a guitar inside the cabin? I don't want to check them in because I saw them throwing packages.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 4, 2011)

I've done this various times with a gig bag. They fit right in the overhead compartment or if you don't mind having it on your lap for a few hong hours. 

Weird because this only applies to the international flights I've been on. Australian domestic flights classifies guitars as heavy baggage.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 4, 2011)

KLM (Dutch airlines) offers you an extra seat or a seat with some more space if you're carrying an instrument for a 30 euro ($40-50) upcharge. Check with the airline company to make sure you can take it into the cabin.


----------



## Metalus (Apr 4, 2011)

Ive taken it with me on flights countless times. I ask the stewardesses all the time to put it in the storage space behind first class where people put their baby carriages (American Airlines)


----------



## Edika (Apr 4, 2011)

If you also have a reasonably sized hardcase there is no problem. When I carried around my Carvin with the molded hardcase I was even able to put it in the hand luggage compartments. However when I called an airline company to ask if I can put the Bc Rich jrV with the molded BC Rich case in the storage space behind the first class they said I had to buy another seat that would cost me 190 Euros extra. So I just didn't take the guitar hahahaha. The other way was to give it as regular luggage, but I don't trust the luggage monkeys to handle musical instruments.

No offense to workers in airports but they throw around luggage like they would throw around sacks of potatoes. Not to mention if you luggage goes "mysteriously" missing.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Apr 4, 2011)

No problem for me to put my guitar inside the overhead compartment~~ I'll just loosen the strings though in case if the pressure in the airplane would damage the guitar...


----------



## -One- (Apr 4, 2011)

What you could do, and what someone did on my flight back from Orlando a few weeks ago did, is take the guitar to your gate, and leave it plane-side once it boards, and it will be loaded manually, and much more carefully.


----------



## malufet (Apr 4, 2011)

So they allow gig bags and hard case? I'm afraid bringing a gig bag they might not allow it and be force to check it in! lol

They really don't care about your baggage, They even manage to damage my friend's SKB case! Fist sized ding! Good thing the guitar was ok.


----------



## georg_f (Apr 4, 2011)

It depends on the Airline: At Air Berlin (this would be if you would be flying around in Europe) they let you take your guitar in a gigbag with you.
Maybe someone at the check in will get super nervous when they see you with your non-regulation sized bag, but then they hectically call someone and some minutes later they'll let you take it on the plane with you.

Yes, booking an extra seat for your guitar is also an option.


When coming along with a hard case you pretty much need to check it in.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 4, 2011)

What I've heard is that if you have it inside a gig bag you are allowed to stow it inside the overhead compartments or inside the little closet/storage space for gate claim.

But if you have it inside a hard case, they'll try to check it as luggage... Although if it's small you can manage to talk into taking it inside with you.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Apr 4, 2011)

I actually carried a bass with me, actually just the neck, the body was in the luggage


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Apr 4, 2011)

Just carry it on with you and ask them to put it in the coatrack. I have done that every time I have transited from the US to the UK (I travel the route probably 2 or 3 times a year).


----------



## Luuk (Apr 4, 2011)

Which airline are you flying with? You can take you guitar as handluggage for free with British Airways


----------



## asher (Apr 4, 2011)

For domestic US flights (I've done this a bunch, going from east-west coast) on Delta, United, and Jet Blue, gig bags are totally okay and either get stuck in an overhead or in a coat closet. I believe I also put my acoustic in a molded gig back in the overhead once, and I've seen people bring on molded hardcases without much issue. This past winter I also just straight-up checked my Soloist in my SKB case with TSA lock, and it went through with no issues at all.


----------



## malufet (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for all your advices, I'll try to find the smallest and thinnest gig bag so they will be allowed. lol


----------



## rogrotten (Apr 4, 2011)

I carried a 6 string bass in a gig bag without a problem, and I always carry my cymbals with me.


----------



## Goatfork (Apr 4, 2011)

I've carried on my guitar in a gig bag loads of times, they never batted an eye. I've only ever used a hardshell for it on the plane twice. Both times they allowed me to bring in inot the cabin, both times actually getting it in and out was a pain in the ass lol.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 4, 2011)

Personally I'd sooner swim across the Pacific than deal with airlines, but they are sometimes a necessary evil.
There was a story about this somewhere... Ah, yes, Dave Carroll.
Story | Dave Carroll Music

In short, airline companies suck to deal with.


----------



## malufet (Apr 4, 2011)

So just the guitar inside the gig bag? What about the cables and accessories?


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 4, 2011)

Taken an acoustic to Switzerland and back, and an èrhú back from China. Both were hand luggage, though the èrhú is a lot smaller than a guitar. I don't trust airport luggage monkeys with my instruments.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Living in Spain for two years while my family lived in Bahrain lead me to travel about 3-4 times per year on longs scale flights. It all depends on the airline. Most of the time, they'll let you take it with you as hand luggage. I usually bring it in a gig bag and store it on the overhead compartments like everyone else. Some times, if you ask the flight attendants, they'll agree to put it in a small closet where they hang coats, purses, umbrellas, and stuff like that.

The only time they did not let me bring my guitar was when I traveled with Iberia. I called them before buying the ticket (which probably was a mistake... I should've just showed up with the guitar in my hands) and they told me that it would have to go with luggage.

That said, cases are usually troublesome when you want to bring them as hand luggage. But it really all boils down to which airline you're using.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 4, 2011)

malufet said:


> So just the guitar inside the gig bag? What about the cables and accessories?


 
Best to keep cables and extras into your checkin baggage. Cables aren't visible through x-rays so you'll be pulling them out once you go through them. Anything else, don't bring it as hand carry just to be safe. My drummer got his electric tape confiscated as it was classified as a restraint.


----------

